# 2x2GB Kingston HyperX PC8500



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone uses this stuff? I picked some up to give games like Crysis a healthy FPS bump mainly, but also in hopes of getting the sticks to hit 1200MHz around 2.2v. I assume these sticks use what are hopefully more robust ICs than other PC8500 kits as they can take slightly higher voltages, but does anyone know what ICs these Kingston HyperX kits tend to use?


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 16, 2009)

I run with these - and yes they can run 1200 MHz (mine at 2.3 v)
Just pop of the heatspreder, and you will see the IC´s....
if you can wait to I get home from work, I´ll tell you what IC´s they use


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks  I got no probs with waiting, my kit doesn't arrive until mid this week at the earliest.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very good for the price .


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe not the very best for OC - but they are certainly stable


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats basically why I picked the HyperX, I want stability with headroom for 1200MHz. I'm hoping as this kit are in the QVL list of the M2F, as my P5Q Pro uses a mBIOS with that memory table I hope it'll earn me a few extra "brownie points" in my P5Q Pros book.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 16, 2009)

They look decent.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Lets hope so  HyperX are much less known than the "big names", but I have much faith in Kingston. They spank Crucial 4 ways from sunday and 7 ways on a sunday   Once they turn up i'll run them in for a bit @ 2.1v 1066 and will report on OCs once I start.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 16, 2009)

Here you are Ketxxx.....a bit late.....

http://img.techpowerup.org/090316/KHX8500D2002-20090316-210526.jpg


This is what´s written on the chips (if you cant decode the picture)

Kingston
SO187525
0842 SAE
D1288TEFCGLA5U
U83618C09TL9

Anyone knows what these numbers stand for???


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Are the model number on those D2GNR or D2GN?

I had some and they could do
 4-5-5-16 @1066 2.2V or
 5-5-5-16 @1100 2.2V, 
and where benchable at 1140 5-5-5-16. 
I had The D2GNR sticks, Good stuff IMO.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

, own brand kingston ICs, or rebadged at the least. Given my good results with own brand ICs before I'm quite excited now  I have a kit of Geil Black Dragon PC6400 I tested in my TPower I45 to PC8000 speeds @ 2.27v. Their basically rebadged PC8500 I think as 2.27v falls smack in the middle of the voltage spec for the PC8500 BD kit


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 2gb kit... did ran them around 1115MHz 5-6-6-15, but now they are @ their rated values 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15. I haven't really pushed these sticks. D2GN


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I have a 2gb kit... did ran them around 1115MHz 5-6-6-15, but now they are @ their rated values 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15. I haven't really pushed these sticks. D2GN



Those are the D9's I thought I was getting. You can get those to 1200mhz Meizuman.

BTW do you have the F3H bios by any chance? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 17, 2009)

BTW Yes I do happen to have it.

Any idea for timings @ 1200Mhz?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

Try 2.3 Vdimm 5-5-5-16 tRFC40, also might want to raise the NB voltage a notch or two.

Hook me up with the bios dude, Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Try asking on XS, I'm sure somebody there has it


----------



## theorw (Mar 18, 2009)

Ihave the HYPEX 6400s and they are  rock solid at 960@2.3volt .Given that they use  ELPIDA ICs thats a good OC!But any HYPERX has GREAT STABILITY.Thats for sure.Just cool them properly on 2.2volts and up cos they get TOOO HOT!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a RAM cooler for that


----------



## theorw (Mar 18, 2009)

U ll be fine then!Its just that these aluminium heatspreaders are a bit too little for great OCING...But with ram cooler u ll be fine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a good 1200MHz+ then


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2009)

HyperX arrived  Damn 4GB sexes me up  running 2.1v atm no problems and the kit I got has 2.3v on them.. so I'm not sure what ICs it may have but its a higher rating than advertised, so should be a good thing


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Theres a model number sticker on them, post up what it says and I can probably find out.
it reads something like ****8500GN or W.E.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll grab the numbers tomorrow, busy seeing how far I can take them atm


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2009)

Number is KHX8500D2K2/4G. Not sure how useful that is, broken down it just means they are PC8500 sticks and come in 2 or 4GB flavours.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 22, 2009)

theorw said:


> Ihave the HYPEX 6400s and they are  rock solid at 960@2.3volt .Given that they use  ELPIDA ICs thats a good OC!But any HYPERX has GREAT STABILITY.Thats for sure.Just cool them properly on 2.2volts and up cos they get TOOO HOT!



I am not sure if the d9's are running much cooler, but at least my sticks wont get hot even with 2.3v... they are just warm to touch.


----------



## theorw (Mar 22, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I am not sure if the d9's are running much cooler, but at least my sticks wont get hot even with 2.3v... they are just warm to touch.



D9s oc better i think and PLUS the ram temps depend greatly on your airflow and the cpu cooler in means of the CPU COOLER AIR being blown on them...


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

D9s get hot, even with 2.1v. I wouldn't recommend running D9s without some kind of active cooling over them. The OCZ XTC memory cooler does a very fine cooling job, and its cheap @ £10.


----------



## FryingWeesel (Mar 23, 2009)

black dragon look nice but arent worth the money

my wintec ampx 2x2gb 800 kit hits 1180 with ease at 2.1-2.2v on my ta770, i have them at 960 with a pair of hynix 667 sticks, 6gb rocks.

btw ket, why are you bothering with 4gb when your using xp 32bit? xp32 cant use anything above 3-3.5gb.....


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 23, 2009)

Black dragons are worth the price, over here they are dirt cheap and OC like crazy, got a PC6400 kit to over PC8000 speeds, not bad at all for a cheap kit. I also have 4GB for the rather obvious fact, W7 64bit when its out, and the ever increasing memory hunger of games.


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Try 2.3 Vdimm 5-5-5-16 tRFC40, also might want to raise the NB voltage a notch or two.
> 
> Hook me up with the bios dude, Thanks



No way to run them 1200... went up to about 1160 and that was around 6-6-6-16... 2.32V And not stable.


----------

